# XFade assignment issue with CS2



## VSTHero (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi folks - I’ve run into a problem with CS2 where I can’t assign/control velocity crossfade to my novation launchkey mini or the smart controls on Logic X. 

The CS2 patch has a pull down for selecting #CC for crossfade but it doesn’t offer the ones that overlap with the Launchkey (19-27 I believe) even when I delete all of its controller assignments. Also when I assign smart controllers to same kontakt # it doesn’t have any effect. The only way I can control the velocity is through the virtual modwheel which learn mode doesn’t work with for assignments. My launchkey is an old one without a modwheel so this isn’t a great strategy. I don’t have these issues with CSSS or CSW so I’m a bit perplexed and haven’t had any luck findings videos / posts on the topic. Appreciate any help! 

Thanks,

Marc


----------

